# My 29gl



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

So ive had this 29 gl for nearly 5 years. i bought "knifey" about 4.5 -5 years ago. ive moved twice, neglected his water quality for months on end (i still fed him lol) and some how hes the longest living fish ive ever had and hes pretty damn awsome. hes now about 8ish inches, so i decided to buy a 65gl for him to grow to his full potential in. i have pics of the 65 but just too lazy to upload them. mabey in afew days ill post em. basically just waiting for the tank to cycle for a month or so till the water qualitys match better before i dump him in. after having him for so many years itd be a shame to loose him.

any who heres a few pics, i dont have a full pic of the tank. its not really much to look at anyways.

I guess when i uploaded them i forgot to change the size to a reasonable resolution lol.

Here he is with a bala and a tetra.



Here hes chowing down on a cube of blood worms. nom nom nom.



This is the clearest one i took of him. i hate using a flash on the fish but i dont know how else to get the pics less grainy other wise. also lighting in that room isnt the greatest.



65gl pics up soon


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

heres some pics of my 65gl soon to house the BGK!



close up



shot of the corner. looks soo much nicer than a typical 90* corner.



what the corner does to fish! lol


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

_Nice tank.. What brand is it? _


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

im not sure of the brand lol.


----------

